# CMV - CMA Corporation



## pointr (15 May 2008)

CMV is the code of CMA metal recyclers. They have been growing by making acquisitions including smart technologies that should add value to their products as well as having an environmental benefit. Examples are the ability to recycle mercury from flourescent light tubes and zinc powder from galvanised scrap. They are building an expanded international presence to assist supply, build scale and presence near markets. Today they announced the acquisition of a UK business that processes zinc scrap using the same process that they utilse in Aust and the USA. The purchase of the UK busines is proposed to be by the issue of shares at $0.80. The closing price of CMV yesterday was $0.49, so maybe there is some potential for upside in this stock. They have been drifting lower for months on lowish volume, yet there announcements to me have been positive. As at their last figures they were making money and paying dividends. To me there seems a "good fundamental story" here, but time will tell as always. We are in the black with this one at an average of $0.42. So perhaps another one for forum members to read up on, maybe share an opinion on or add to the watchlist. my


----------



## rhyslivs (15 May 2008)

I dabbled in these guys about 1.5 - 2 years ago. I bought in when they were up around 75c mark, turning a profit and paying dividends. 

Then they fell to around the 30c mark because they severely downgraded there earning forecasts etc. So after about half a year of bludging around down there i bought up to average down and then sold out around the 50c mark probably 9 months ago. 

At the moment they seem to be doing things right. Making lots of acquisitions that open up new avenues for efficiency and growth.

Another thing to note is that around 60% of the stock is held by substantials. 

I keep an eye on them but im not so sure on if and when i may buy back in.

Cheers,

Rhys


----------



## oilleak (20 May 2008)

Hey men,

CMV very solid imo....Original earnings downgrades were unfortunate & remedial division has been a little slow getting up to scratch ....We're now a much more diversified & larger beast that is growing quickly & profitably.....Very well managed so far imo......

Meretec looks like its going to be huge for CMV....very well done by management to get the issure away at 80c & Meretec are happy to hold for two year escrow period (from memory)....TPI major holders & suppliers of scrap.....new contracts with car mobs & ever expanding into Asia & others.....

Meretec should add a few new partners for CMV which should hopefully open a few more doors & add to cashflow substantially.....at minimal costs to CMV.

Green appeal is huge with recycling/remediation/mercury & Meretec going to be mega!.....Worlds running out of easy cheap metals & recyclings going to be around forever....

Its not going to explode overnight but solid as a rock & headed in only one direction......

Averaged in at 36c & very happy to watch her grow ...& grow....as will the dividends....

Luck all


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 October 2008)

oilleak said:


> Hey men,
> 
> ....We're now a much more diversified & larger beast that is growing quickly & profitably.....Very well managed so far imo......
> 
> Luck all







Chart looks good, sounds good, you wouldn't have more info for us would you oilleak?

Disclosure  I dont currently hold & haven't done much research as yet


----------



## b3nzie (8 September 2009)

hey, this is my first post on this site, and just wondering if any of you guys still hold shares in CMA corp?

i bought a few recently at 0.125 and not long after they announced a share purchase plan at .10 each...

anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## b3nzie (8 September 2009)

for some reason i have a bit of an emotional connection to CMV, and know thats a bad thing when considering investments, but heres some info ive found and just wondering if anyone might shed some light or opinions to help out a newbie.

1. they made some pretty big losses FY09 - justifable by the decreased market value of scrap metal hence the inventory value (as asset) would be less, affecting profit???

2. they are taking out a $20mil bank loan and also issuing the new shares at .10

3. They made some really bad investment decisions with the write downs of the Marine contracts and CMA Engineering 

4. They have unclaimed partial contract from John Holland for $22mil but John Holland in counter claiming it. It's in the legal process but not sure if the money will ever surface!

Scholtz (massive european recyclers) is one of the biggest shareholders with a 42% holding... surely that means something?


----------



## Duro75 (16 September 2009)

First post on this site  been watching for a while.  For a newbie you know a great deal about the stock.  Whats the emotional connection?

I bought in today 12c, my strength is charting and the chart looks good and was reading an analysis perspective they have put in place some good managment structural changes.  Dont think it will move a big amount in the short term with the 10c capital raising but med term this is one to be in! 

Also happy for thoughts


----------



## ZincDust (7 July 2010)

I'm wondering how long ASIC will allow these guys to sit on their hands? Shares in a trading halt for some 5 months. Board room blood bath not unlike a hollywood blockbuster, closure of the 25 Mill $ Meretec plant and subsequent huge decommissioning costs, and the last announcment to the market was to appoint an "interim" CEO. Since then total silence.
Shareholders must be getting very nervous. Will the Germans seek to claw back some of their hard earned investment dollars by way of sale as a going concern or is CMA technically insolvent and hence the lack of information whilst they desparately try to save the day....


----------



## ZincDust (5 August 2010)

Now CMA are throwing knives at the fallen ex CEO Rowe by way of Federal Court action(s). Why not chuck more good money down the drain in what seems to be more personality driven vengence than commercial reason. Yet the shares remain suspended and the black hole of debt gets deeper.
Me thinks from corporate sweetheart to crappy little scrap metal Steptoe and Son operations one has become. So for the long suffering share holders the pain remains and could you say farewell investment farewell..........


----------



## ZincDust (29 September 2010)

SEE COMPANY ANNOUNCEMENTS FOR CMV - LATEST - LAUGH A MINUTE 

FAR OUT. WHAT A LOAD OF CROCK. 400K PLUS PLUS FOR THIS DUDE FROM ACROSS THE DITCH. THIS COMPANY HAS GOT TO BE DREAMING. 
HA HA HA GUESS SHAREHOLDERS WILL WELCOME THE INTERNATIONAL HIGH LEVEL EXPERIENCE BEING SHARED WITH THEM WHILE THE COMPANY REMAINS SUSPENDED.
RESTRUCTURE MY ASS. NOW WE HAVE A TRUE STEPTOE AND SON WITH THE "SON" JOINING AS THE BIG WIG. 
WHEN WILL IT ALL END.....................
GUESS SCRAP ATTRACTS SCRAP AT THE END OF THE DAY.............


----------

